# Clearing with Sparkolloid



## sgift (Oct 1, 2014)

I have a batch of RJS Cellar Classic Winery Series, Rosso Grande Eccellente (that's a mouth full) that is well past it's bottling date and is not clear. On the advise of the retailer I have used Sparkolloid and followed the instructions that say 1 tablespoon in a cup of boiling water and wait a week to clear, rack and bottle. The retailer said to use 3 tbsp. and it would clear in a day or two, allowing racking and bottling. My question is can you over dose with Sparkolloid and what are the consequences? Good and bad? How long should it need to work properly? It seems to be made of basic minerals not unlike Bentonite but will it add flavors or other unintended consequences. Most advise on clearing seems to be just wait..... Your thoughts and knowledge please. BTW I hope its a very nice mouthful....


----------



## DoctorCAD (Oct 1, 2014)

Did you degas? That seems to be a consequence of not degassing, slow clearing. Almost like the CO2 molecules hang on to solids.


----------



## sgift (Oct 1, 2014)

I have a drill mounted whip and exceeded all the times suggested. So I don't think that's the problem but what do I know. I did stir for 25-30 mins.


----------



## novalou (Oct 1, 2014)

I use SuperKleer for clearing my wine.

Wine clears on it's own with or without using a clearing agent. Gravity works. Follow the directions from Sparkolloid. Wait it out. It will clear eventually.


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## sour_grapes (Oct 1, 2014)

In my experience, exceeding the degassing time does not guarantee a degassed wine!

Does it taste a little fizzy? If you put a little into a test vessel, cap that with your hand, and shake, does it let out a little "pfft" when you move your hand? 

Also, wine degasses much more effectively if it is a bit warm, like 70 to 75F.


----------



## sgift (Oct 1, 2014)

I hear you but it doesn't taste or respond as you suggest when shaken.....no pressure release.


----------



## richmke (Oct 1, 2014)

How long has it been aging? If it has been a while (6-9 months) it should be clearing. If it has been a while, maybe you have pectin haze, and need to use an enzyme to get rid of the pectin.


----------



## novalou (Oct 2, 2014)

richmke said:


> How long has it been aging? If it has been a while (6-9 months) it should be clearing. If it has been a while, maybe you have pectin haze, and need to use an enzyme to get rid of the pectin.




I was thinking pectin haze too, but I figured it was unlikely with a kit, but certainly worth considering, especially if finings and time won't clear it.


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## richmke (Oct 2, 2014)

I just started a RJS Cellar Craft Showcase Roso Fortissimo. It comes with enzymes. I did a search, and apparently the CCS has had problems with pectin haze, so started including the additional enzyme.

I believe pectin enzyme is suppose to be added at the beginning, so is included in the must by the kit maker. But that does not seem to be enough. Hence the additional enzyme at the first racking.


----------



## sgift (Oct 2, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the input. It's clearing nicely and I hope to bottle this weekend. Still curious about the impact of clearing agents on the ultimate flavor profile if anyone has insite? I have heard filtering really simplifies the taste of your wine.


----------



## richmke (Oct 2, 2014)

IHMO, I would use the recommended 1 Tbs, and see how clear it gets. If you want it to clear some more, then add another Tbs. However, I don't think adding 3 Tbs all at once is a problem. It will all settle out.

I would be more concerned about diluting the wine. The Sparkloid should be dissolved to the recommended concentration (1 pound to 1-2 gallons of water). If that translates to 1 Tbs and 1 cup of water, then you could add 2 Tbs to 1 cup of water. You will have to weigh out 1 Tbs of Sparkloid. If it weighs 1 ounce (1/16 of a pound), then that would be equivalent to 1 pound to 1 gallon (1 cup is 1/16 of a gallon).


----------



## tmmii (Oct 2, 2014)

I add bentonite in during fermentation, can I add another clearing agent in later?


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## richmke (Oct 3, 2014)

With bentonite, the kit makers typically include chitosan or isinglass.


----------



## calvin (Oct 3, 2014)

tmmii said:


> I add bentonite in during fermentation, can I add another clearing agent in later?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making






Yes

All the winexpert kits I have done come with bentonite that goes in the primary. After degassing they have you use keisil (no idea how to spell it) or isinglass


----------



## tmmii (Oct 4, 2014)

calvin said:


> Yes
> 
> All the winexpert kits I have done come with bentonite that goes in the primary. After degassing they have you use keisil (no idea how to spell it) or isinglass




I forgot all about that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------

